# Emergency Law lifted



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

In his televised speech Tantawi just announced that emergency law will be lifted from tomorrow, except for cases of thuggery


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> In his televised speech Tantawi just announced that emergency law will be lifted from tomorrow, except for cases of thuggery


What a joke. The batalgia or thugs could just be arrested like any other common criminal and fined/sent to jail/ and or court for CIVIL trial.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> What a joke. The batalgia or thugs could just be arrested like any other common criminal and fined/sent to jail/ and or court for CIVIL trial.


The point is everyone protesting is baltageya so can be sent to military trial


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> The point is everyone protesting is baltageya so can be sent to military trial


Exactly. I will refrain from further commentary as I might just be considered a thug too!:eyebrows:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I do not know much about these things, but isn't military trial more 'tougher' then civil courts?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Another thing to think about......
Mubarak and his sons and all the others they have been holding "indefinitly" under Emergency Law rules - will they now have to release them too?

And all the political prisoners, don't they ALL have to be released now?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I do not know much about these things, but isn't military trial more 'tougher' then civil courts?




Military trials are illegal when civilians are involved.. many protesters where arrested, tried and sentenced in 5 days which shows the verdict was already in before they even got to court.. how can anyone produce a defense in 5 days.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Military trials are illegal when civilians are involved.. many protesters where arrested, tried and sentenced in 5 days which shows the verdict was already in before they even got to court.. how can anyone produce a defense in 5 days.


Many were put through these military trials without any defense lawyer


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

"This is not a real cancellation of the state of emergency," said Essam Sultan, a newly elected member of parliament from the Wasat Party, a moderate Islamist group.

"The proper law designates the ending of the state of emergency completely or enforcing it completely, nothing in between," he said.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> "This is not a real cancellation of the state of emergency," said Essam Sultan, a newly elected member of parliament from the Wasat Party, a moderate Islamist group.
> 
> "The proper law designates the ending of the state of emergency completely or enforcing it completely, nothing in between," he said.


"There is no such thing as part freedom" Nelson Mandela


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

This guy just said it like I wish I would have. 


jeff20000 2 comments collapsed Collapse Expand 


Hey, Egyptian General dudes: We hear you're having some problem with your peasants, like they made you repeal some Special Orders (except for thugs). We in the US can help you out. Just go to our brand new 2012 National Defense Authorization Act and copy the part about the military having the right to detain and hold anybody, anywhere in the world, including the US, for a long, long, long time - just disappear them, no charges, no trial. Translate it into your characters and paste it in with your own laws. The unruly peasants can't complain, because it comes from the world's foremost and bestest democracy or whatever we are now. Be sure to put a little asterisk on the bottom and have your Supreme Leader add a note saying even though it sounds bad he promises never, ever to do what it says he can. Really and truly. Bet old Joe Stalin is mad he never thought of this. Coulda saved a lot of money on show trials and torture and stuff.


----------

